# Self-Evaluations



## PogDog (Jan 20, 2022)

Thought I'd reach out to the community and see what sort of goals are being put down for the coming year.

I'm not sure what goals I'll put down. Last year, it was to spend more time in my department (which thanks to Covid and turnover, that ended up being a daily necessity). Probably going to need to develop more team members to do presentation (seeing an uptick in the set workload. Not as streamlined as last year). 

Love to read what others are thinking.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jan 20, 2022)

Self evaluations are the most pointless thing ever done at Target.  I spend as little time as possible writing them.  I put a few positive bullet points and a few developmental bullet points and call it a day.

I've had the same ETL for years and I told them years ago when I got a little push back about my bare bones review, that if you can tell me what I write had any impact on improving my review score I will put more effort in.  They said honestly it doesn't, so I didn't.

The ETL and SD sit down and decide your score before the self review is even written so anything you write is just for the sake or writing it and making you think you had an input.


----------



## PogDog (Jan 20, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> Self evaluations are the most pointless thing ever done at Target.  I spend as little time as possible writing them.  I put a few positive bullet points and a few developmental bullet points and call it a day.
> 
> I've had the same ETL for years and I told them years ago when I got a little push back about my bare bones review, that if you can tell me what I write had any impact on improving my review score I will put more effort in.  They said honestly it doesn't, so I didn't.
> 
> The ETL and SD sit down and decide your score before the self review is even written so anything you write is just for the sake or writing it and making you think you had an input.


Well, that wasn’t the input I was looking for.  

Also, That’s a wordy reply to say that you don’t write much.

Maybe someone else has something more concrete to share.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 20, 2022)

I was going to write something that mattered, a “self review “ doesn’t. Any honest person on here can testify to that.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 20, 2022)

We have a couple of green TLs, so one of my goals will be to work with them on developing some of those skills they really don't teach when you get promoted.


----------



## MrT (Jan 20, 2022)

I spent a good amount of time on my self review last year.  This year i was told it had to be done by eod and zero time to even begin to think of anything meaningful.  Barely wrote anything.  Dont care they are going to give me whatever they want anyway.  Ive moved around so many areas and had to cover market and fulfillment for months. My goal is to get everyone up to speed so i dont have to do everything


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jan 20, 2022)

It's for you to reflect, really. But I wouldn't mail it in, since it's something that higher leadership can see and may be interested in when thinking about your future w/the company. Not sure how many SDs or DSDs read them thoughtfully, but it sounds like something I would do in their spot.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Jan 21, 2022)

Most of us had minimal time to think about these i feel like. They don’t have any effect on your review either, but for mine I put 3 different wins, 3 opportunities for 2021, and 3 goals for 2022.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 21, 2022)

My suggestion would be to look around your department and find things that can definitely be accomplished and write them down as your goals. If there’s anything that you want to do but have doubts whether or not those goals can be met, leave them out. You don’t want to be shot in the foot later with your own ammo. Then if you actually can get those things done too, you will have bragging rights about meeting extra goals for your next self-evaluation without the possible liability of failing to meet your self-evaluation commitments for this year. Sorry to sound so cynical, but at my store that’s how the survival game is played. Truth be told, the ETLs and SD did determine our scores before our self-evaluations were even written, but its still best to make yours as positive as possible, since theres no point in giving them anything negative that they can use to justify their decisions. Also, our leadership had quotas for the ratings, so if by some miracle every TL was absolutely perfect, they still wouldn’t all get a high rating and some of them would get the lowest. Drawing straws for the raises would be a fairer system than the one my store seemed to use. Good luck!


----------



## Dtwia (Jan 23, 2022)

When are these due for TLs?


----------



## Yetive (Jan 23, 2022)

27th.  Get on it, lol


----------



## Fluttervale (Jan 23, 2022)

I keep a written file throughout the year of what to put in it.  I’m a training TL and we are a training store so I list everyone I work with (even for just one day) and what we worked on.  Any stats/metrics that we are good at, especially if it’s noted that we are best in the district or group.  I’m always asking how we compare to our peers.  Thinking about it all year also helps if you’re up for a promotion.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jan 24, 2022)

Due tomorrow - I’m not planning on spending more than 15 minutes on it - makes no difference.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jan 24, 2022)

Ours were due last week. Maybe that was just to make sure we got them in early enough to get a lookover.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jan 26, 2022)

Our ETLs decided to wait until yesterday to tell all the TLs that their self-reviews are due today. So that was a fun.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jan 26, 2022)

mathprofmatt said:


> Our ETLs decided to wait until yesterday to tell all the TLs that their self-reviews are due today. So that was a fun.


You should have got an email from workday informing you that it was time to write them at the beginning of the month


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jan 26, 2022)

A little tip for self-reviews.  They can be a very useful exercise for self-growth.  If you set goals for yourself and then work towards those goals that's a value-added exercise _personally._

From the Target perspective, not so much.  Your review score is an intersection of how much leadership likes you, how much you currently make, and what the budget is for raises.  A score will be determined based on these factors and your review will be written to match the score. 

If you go into your self-review at Target thinking your leader is going to do anything with it, 99% of the time you'll be wrong, and also wasting your time.  Remove Target from the equation.  Make things like goals and self-reviews an exercise to better yourself for you.  Not for Target - because I promise you they don't give a shit.


----------



## Snooches (Jan 26, 2022)

I just became a TL two weeks ago and still had to complete a review. I really just had to wing it.


----------



## Angular Momentum (Jan 27, 2022)

Anyone know why we didn't get to "rate" ourselves this year?


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jan 28, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> You should have got an email from workday informing you that it was time to write them at the beginning of the month



Oh, I'm not a TL myself, I just spoke to multiple TLs who all said they were never given a deadline for them until the day before.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 28, 2022)

mathprofmatt said:


> Oh, I'm not a TL myself, I just spoke to multiple TLs who all said they were never given a deadline for them until the day before.


I heard my TL and another one say the same thing to each other.


----------

